# No Show Charge



## domaha28 (Feb 17, 2013)

A patient no shows an appointment in our office. We have a policy that charges $20.00 if a patient does not show or cancel their appointment. Is the charge allowed to be billed to a Medicaid patient? Thanks.


----------



## Amanedmaiston (Feb 18, 2013)

I am located in TN and we can't charge Medicare or Tenncare for no show fees. It probably states that in your contract.


----------



## Walker22 (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm in Georgia. Medicaid will not allow no-shows to be charged to patients, but Medicare will allow it.


----------



## mchb72767 (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm in WV and we can't bill Insurance regardless if it's medicaid, medicare or private insurance for no show fee's but we do have the patient to pay the no show fee prior to rescheduling them in our office....we have a Client/Service Agreement that they sign on their first appointment that points this out that no call/no show fee's are not billable to insurance and must be paid prior to rescheduling. So far it works pretty well.

I hope this helps

Chris


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 18, 2013)

Medicare has it stated in the MCM that you can bill the patient for a no show as long as you bill all other patients the same unless prohibited by contract or state law.


----------



## annetteauer (Feb 21, 2013)

Indiana Medicaid does not allow billing members for no shows.


----------

